# Just a little something I whipped up-a bit box



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Just kidding...I didn't just whip it up. I busted my butt getting it right. A multiple day project.
The bit tray is 3/4 ply with 1/8" masonite over it. I didn't have pegboard to use as a hole guide. I first tried to use a fence on the drill press but it didn't work out. I ended up drawing a 1" grid over it and using 1/4" and 1/2" spade bits. When I reach the point of having more 1/2" shanks that 1/4" shanks I will drill out some of the 1/4" larger. The router guide holes are made with spade bits that I ground down to size for my attempt at making a sub-base plate (a failure). Next to the guides I left room to fit in my guide adapter(if Fastenal ever gets around to getting my order in). Maybe later I will make another box that has room for my collet wrenches and height ajustment wrench. I'll get the hinges for it tomorrow.
The box matches my dado blade box that I made earlier. This time though, I tried to run the lid (upside down) through my planer to perfect the mating surface. Totally tore up the inside edge of the perimater peices. So I routed a 1/4 round on the inside and outside. Looks pretty good. Takes time to develope the skills and learn what you can get away with. 
Anyway, got to use my router a little. And I gotta say, with the router mouted in the table, it is really quiet and does not have the scary scream that my old Craftsman had. I LIKE THE HECK OUT OF IT.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

That turned out pretty good Soda, thanks for sharing.


----------



## aquapuncture (Oct 4, 2009)

It looks like there should be a diamond necklace in that thing! It sounds like you learned a lot from the project. That's what it's all about. I can't tell you how many times I've turned a relatively "simple project" into a multiple day curse fest of frustration. Trial and error, my friend. Very nice work!


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Why do I keep getting referred to as "soda"? Its "sofa".:nono:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice one Sofa


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I like it Daryl. I made trays that I marked and drilled the same way you did. I should make something like that for my template guides.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Soda or Sofa???????*



sofasurfer said:


> Why do I keep getting referred to as "soda"? Its "sofa".:nono:


Might be because, if you have fat fingers like me, the "D" and "F" are side by side. If you hit the "D" key ever so slightly before the "F" key, you end up with a "D" instead, thinking you hit the "F" key. "I" and "O" work the same.:laugh:


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I've had those very same things happen to me more than a few times. However, the "soda" has happened before and I worry that it may be a conspiracy. I just don't know what kind of conspiracy.


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

sofasurfer said:


> Why do I keep getting referred to as "soda"? Its "sofa".:nono:


Sorry Sofa, there was a short-circuit between my brain and my fingers.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Well done on the box Daryl! Turned out very nice. 
Don't feel bad about the "soda", I have taken "Dep" instead of Deb as my pet name on the forum.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Beautiful work


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Great project. Anything to stay more organized and keep the bits safe is good with me.

Welcome to the forum soda and yes.............it is a conspiracy!!!


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Ok, since you guys won't stop saying nice stuff, I guess I am obligated to add a picture of the box after I put the latch on.


----------

